# What's the catch, we haven't found it yet!



## dawnclaremaddox

Hi all,

Dawn & Lawrie have now been in Inglewood, New Plymouth for 7 weeks, (for those who don't know, north island, west coast, Taranaki district) and loving every minute of it! Are you envious Song Si?

We have been renting a room in a villa, we were here for the snow, even though we were told that it wouldn't snow, it did! They haven't had snow in 60 years, what a welcome! And what a pleasure to wake up in the morning and to be able to see from the kitchen window a snow capped mountain (if not clouded over). 

Lawrie is enjoying his new job and has a beer and chips on a friday after work with his new colleagues, (I think he is getting the hang of it now). I myself applied for a couple of jobs and was taken on ny both! So am very happy to be able to work, to help me integrate further (that is after joining a walking group, bowling group, dropping in for a coffee at the local community centre, looking at houses etc. etc., I haven't let the grass grow under my feet).

We still have another 7 weeks before we can go forward with our permanent residency visa, we definately haven't been put off with coming over on a work to resident visa. We have had it approved in principle, just need the full 3 months of work to proove that we are still here and then they can pass us.

Container arrived in NZ 25/09, have been advised by shipping people that (so far) they are opening 27 boxes of tools, not bad considering we had over 400 items on the inventory. I believe this will cost us $400 for upto 30 items that they open, so not too bad, didn't think we could escape from having anything opened.

Anyway, will update again when we have permanent residence and hopefully a house!
Take care all and good luck to those who have yet to make the journey and a big thanks to all those who have helped make this possible for us.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - pleased things are going well for you; right now I'm watching rugby Wales v Namibia being played in New Plymouth; pleased to see Mt Taranaki it looked great in background, the 2 other matches it's been obscured by dark/cloud. My brother and his son will have arrived there today on their 4 wk NZ rugby tour, always remember there's a spot near Mokau heading south where the mountain first comes in to view. 
My belongings are in a storage place at Inglewood, brother to look in and make sure all still ok. 
Saw in the news some of the Welsh tourists did the boat tour from Port Taranaki - Chaddy's Charters and saw a rare 'southern right whale'; done his trip many times, lovely on a clear day.
Enjoy!

Welsh visitors spot whale 

EDIT: and the view of Mt T I mentioned - found one online taken at today's match


----------



## topcat83

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dawn & Lawrie have now been in Inglewood, New Plymouth for 7 weeks, (for those who don't know, north island, west coast, Taranaki district) and loving every minute of it! Are you envious Song Si?
> 
> We have been renting a room in a villa, we were here for the snow, even though we were told that it wouldn't snow, it did! They haven't had snow in 60 years, what a welcome! And what a pleasure to wake up in the morning and to be able to see from the kitchen window a snow capped mountain (if not clouded over).
> 
> Lawrie is enjoying his new job and has a beer and chips on a friday after work with his new colleagues, (I think he is getting the hang of it now). I myself applied for a couple of jobs and was taken on ny both! So am very happy to be able to work, to help me integrate further (that is after joining a walking group, bowling group, dropping in for a coffee at the local community centre, looking at houses etc. etc., I haven't let the grass grow under my feet).
> 
> We still have another 7 weeks before we can go forward with our permanent residency visa, we definately haven't been put off with coming over on a work to resident visa. We have had it approved in principle, just need the full 3 months of work to proove that we are still here and then they can pass us.
> 
> Container arrived in NZ 25/09, have been advised by shipping people that (so far) they are opening 27 boxes of tools, not bad considering we had over 400 items on the inventory. I believe this will cost us $400 for upto 30 items that they open, so not too bad, didn't think we could escape from having anything opened.
> 
> Anyway, will update again when we have permanent residence and hopefully a house!
> Take care all and good luck to those who have yet to make the journey and a big thanks to all those who have helped make this possible for us.


I'm so glad you're enjoying it here - I love the Taranaki area (and New Plymouth was on our 'consideration' list when we were looking for our lifestyle change!

There are a couple of things we've done over that way that you might like - 

1. Get to the Republic of Whangamomona on the Forgotten World Highway - preferably on Independence day (this won't be until January 2013 now though  ) Whangamomona Republic Day - Taranaki - Like No Other

2. Drive to Mokau, and play in the jet black sand. it's just like soot - but brushes off when it's dry. CAUTION - take shoes. The sand can burn you badly on a hot sunny day and we've learned a new dance called the 'Black Sand Shuffle'

3. Carry on down the coast to Awakino, and be brave and try the Awakino Hotel. It's a very traditional Kiwi bar, with boars heads (from the local pig hunting club) on the walls. We stayed here for a night too. Most traditional Kiwi hotels are a bit 'spit and sawdust' but cheap, friendly and comfortable. It's a good way of seeing the real New Zealand!


----------



## anski

Pleased to hear you are settling in. Keep us posted on your progress.

We too are slowly resettling in after 2 years travelling to places on our bucket list.

We now have a house full of new furniture as we only shipped my husband's musical equipment & vast music collection back with personal items clothing, manchester & cookware.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

anski said:


> Pleased to hear you are settling in. Keep us posted on your progress.
> 
> We too are slowly resettling in after 2 years travelling to places on our bucket list.
> 
> We now have a house full of new furniture as we only shipped my husband's musical equipment & vast music collection back with personal items clothing, manchester & cookware.


How was the music collection, nothing broken or scratched. I have a few hundred cd's and several hundred vinyl records, I am a little anxious and keeping my fingers crossed, as it has taken me years to collect and also there are some treasures of my parents in them as well. Also a large number of portraits and pictures of family. I know that they were wrapped well, but I still can't help worrying.


----------



## anski

We always pack everything ourselves, using towels, quilts etc to protect fragile items & nothing was broken.

We too had a huge dvd, cd & vinyl collection as well as very expensive instruments and all survived. I am sure yours will be fine, but yes it is worrying.

The fun begins when you unpack it's like Christmas again but hopefully you will have plenty of places to stow it all away.


----------



## Pippar

Hi, 
Im sorry to sound really stupid, but could i ask why do they open boxes in your containers when at the port, is it to purly check you have what you say you have , and that you have cleaned it properly or is there other reasons?
And what are they likely to open or check , and what would you advise leaving behind??
Many thanks
Pip


----------



## topcat83

Pippar said:


> Hi,
> Im sorry to sound really stupid, but could i ask why do they open boxes in your containers when at the port, is it to purly check you have what you say you have , and that you have cleaned it properly or is there other reasons?
> And what are they likely to open or check , and what would you advise leaving behind??
> Many thanks
> Pip


It's because of the really strict restrictions on biosecurity - organic and other agricultural products are severely controlled. Your things will be inspected to make sure they don't contain dirt, animal products, etc.

This is to prevent the introduction of nasty creatures into NZ that may affect the agricultural industry.

See http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/


----------



## Dumbo

Goodluck Dawn and Lawrie. You have chosen the friendliest province in NZ. Song Si stop being pc. LOL To me the it is still Mt. Egmont. I spent alot of time on the mountain in my younger days and have always thought it as quite special. If you cannot see the mountain it raining and if you can see the mountain it is going to rain. Enjoy the country and the people.


----------



## sdh080

Perfect thread for me, I've been approached today by one of my colleagues in Taranaki and asked if I'd consider a move up there from Christchurch, in a work sense it'd be a good move but I know next to nothing about the area.

What's the best places to live? What the good and best things about Taranaki?


----------



## Dumbo

sdh080, I have not been in Thailand too long to forget Taranaki. It lovely place to live and bring up children. Some would say it is out on a limb. Years ago perhaps but the roads are excellent now. If you, yourself have work to go to there the rest is no problem. If you have a family, the schools are excellent in New Plymouth and surrounding towns. Housing: check-out the realestate on Trade me. Not know what your recreational interests are I cannot answer that at th moment. But most of the sporting interests are also theatre and the Bowl of Brooklands is fantastic. I could go on but it depends what you are looking for. I highly recommend Taranaki and cannot see a catch. Ask me any questions and I will do my best to give you a answer. No I was not living in Taranaki before I moved to Thailand.


----------



## Song_Si

Some tourism sites for Taranaki and New Plymouth

Seen Taranaki on tv here recently with Rugby World Cup coverage, NP seems to have done well in hosting their 3 matches. Found this pic on Google, taken from Fitzroy beach area where I grew up, facing south towards Port Taranaki and the (now closed) NP Power Station - my first employment after leaving school.


----------



## sdh080

Dumbo said:


> sdh080, I have not been in Thailand too long to forget Taranaki. It lovely place to live and bring up children. Some would say it is out on a limb. Years ago perhaps but the roads are excellent now. If you, yourself have work to go to there the rest is no problem. If you have a family, the schools are excellent in New Plymouth and surrounding towns. Housing: check-out the realestate on Trade me. Not know what your recreational interests are I cannot answer that at th moment. But most of the sporting interests are also theatre and the Bowl of Brooklands is fantastic. I could go on but it depends what you are looking for. I highly recommend Taranaki and cannot see a catch. Ask me any questions and I will do my best to give you a answer. No I was not living in Taranaki before I moved to Thailand.


Thanks for that, just me and the wife for now, no kids for a few years yet.

I've had a look at trademe, been told Merrilands and Fitzroy are nice but don't know much more than that, I'd be doing a fair bit of travelling to South Taranaki with work so we were looking at Inglewood or maybe some of the southern suburbs, any recommendations?

My main sport is outdoor bowls, I play pretty competitively down here in Canterbury.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

sdh080 said:


> Thanks for that, just me and the wife for now, no kids for a few years yet.
> 
> I've had a look at trademe, been told Merrilands and Fitzroy are nice but don't know much more than that, I'd be doing a fair bit of travelling to South Taranaki with work so we were looking at Inglewood or maybe some of the southern suburbs, any recommendations?
> 
> My main sport is outdoor bowls, I play pretty competitively down here in Canterbury.


Hi there,
Inglewood is lovely, as is a lot of places, many we are yet to discover. This area was on top of our list and also an older property was on the menu. We have had a turnaround, now we have put an offer on a 3 year old property with an acre of land in Oakura. Mainly because we have lived rural for over 20 years and can't quite shake it off (plus you can see the sea and have the ranges behind us, so best of both worlds). 
Decided that we have come to NZ to enjoy life and not to start again like we did 17 years ago when we bought a practically derelict farm in th UK, had enough now and life is for living and not spending the spare time on working on a house. 
We have been in a rented room, as it's just the 2 of us as well, it suited us, cheaper and you are not locked in like you would be if you rented a house. We put our belongings in storage, which is going to cost us around $70 per week, so again less stress (at the moment). We have both settled in our jobs with ease without having to worry about anything else.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi there,
> Inglewood is lovely, as is a lot of places, many we are yet to discover. This area was on top of our list and also an older property was on the menu. We have had a turnaround, now we have put an offer on a 3 year old property with an acre of land in Oakura. Mainly because we have lived rural for over 20 years and can't quite shake it off (plus you can see the sea and have the ranges behind us, so best of both worlds).
> Decided that we have come to NZ to enjoy life and not to start again like we did 17 years ago when we bought a practically derelict farm in th UK, had enough now and life is for living and not spending the spare time on working on a house.
> We have been in a rented room, as it's just the 2 of us as well, it suited us, cheaper and you are not locked in like you would be if you rented a house. We put our belongings in storage, which is going to cost us around $70 per week, so again less stress (at the moment). We have both settled in our jobs with ease without having to worry about anything else.


P.s. There is an outdoor bowling green in Inglewood too, already had my first couple of goes, never played before, good fun.


----------



## Dumbo

Where in South Taranaki would you be working? Inglewood is lovely and further south there is Stratford, Eltham and Hawera. Stratford and Hawera having bowling greens. Not sure about Eltham. Futher south still, not where you are looking to live. Wanganui which is a lovely small city and very sports orientated.


----------

